# Some Peacocks



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got these few days ago.


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

beautiful fish. :drooling: 
looks like you got some keepers
:fish:


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks dude.



legalequality said:


> beautiful fish. :drooling:
> looks like you got some keepers
> :fish:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, very beautful fish, love em' :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice fish, how big are they?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

They are absolutely STUNNING! :drooling:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in Maryland. Where did you get them?


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Gibbs.


Gibbs said:


> Yeah, very beautful fish, love em' :thumb:


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Fogelhund, They are 3" now.



Fogelhund said:


> Nice fish, how big are they?


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks CichlidWhisperer.


CichlidWhisperer said:


> They are absolutely STUNNING! :drooling:


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey hollyfish2000, I'm in Germantown Montgomery County. I got these fish from Tropical Fish World locate in Gaithersburg. They have good fish but they cost more than other stores.



hollyfish2000 said:


> I'm in Maryland. Where did you get them?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, TFW just got a bunch of new Africans in last week. I picked up a smallish ruby red from that group. They get good stuff and I just hand over the credit card and don't think about it! If you're looking for others (including synos), one of the managers just emptied his entire African tank and brought his stock in. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice to see you here, buddy.
Looks like your fishes survived the power outage.


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea man. Good to see you here bro. I got them was after power outage. Lucky, my flowerhorn is alive.  


NZ1001 said:


> Nice to see you here, buddy.
> Looks like your fishes survived the power outage.


----------



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

What kind of peacock is the blue one with the red? I have one just like him. The guy at the LFS said it was just a mixed hybrid???


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice fish and good colorization. 8) Nice clean tank and water. Very-Good.!! :thumb:


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

great to see so many peeps from MD...gaitherburg darn it..too far from me


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice fish!


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

That's Stuartgranti (Ngara) Flame Tail. ****...hard to remember these long names. :lol: 


underdogg101 said:


> What kind of peacock is the blue one with the red? I have one just like him. The guy at the LFS said it was just a mixed hybrid???


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks css. 
quote="css virginia"]Very nice fish and good colorization. 8) Nice clean tank and water. Very-Good.!! :thumb:[/quote]


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks dude, I like your avatar fish. :thumb:



F8LBITEva said:


> very nice fish!


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

:drooling: You guys with your awesome peacocks. I planned on doing a 240g with mbuna someday, I am starting to sway towards peacocks with acei and labs. Mbuna are too freakin mean man.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

FloodXL said:


> Mbuna are too freakin mean man.


I hate to say this, but I've had my fair share of "angry-at-the-world" peacocks... 

Not all mbuna are mean. I'd almost venture to say that most are relatively mild if stocked right.


----------



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

ACHILLES said:


> That's Stuartgranti (Ngara) Flame Tail. darn...hard to remember these long names. :lol:
> 
> 
> underdogg101 said:
> ...


Awesome! I knew he wasn't just a mutt. Thanks for the info. They are awesome fish! I want to add some different kinds of peacocks. So far I have the flame tail, OB, and sunshine.


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

No, not all of them are mean. But it is real tricky getting the mix right.


----------

